# 'The Time Machine' Ramsey. August 2009



## UrbanX (Aug 19, 2009)

I’ve only done one drain before, but was too concerned at the water level to bring a camera, but tonight would be different. Despite being given a rough water level by Cavewheel “Up to your nuts I suppose” I decided it’d be OK to take a camera down. 

With a less than technical access we were past the warning signs, and in.






2. Looking back 





3. Even with the ambient light pouring in the camera struggled to focus. Our technologically advanced eyes are already adjusting to the darker conditions. 





4. Self Portrait, and my favourite shot of the evening. 20 Sec Exposure





5. Triple Chamber, first go at a bit of light painting. 8 Sec. 





6. 





7. Me proving it does go up to your nuts





8. Thanks to surveyors marks made on the walls 40 years ago, I can accurately tell you this outfall is 710 meters from the access! We emerged to find a family fishing right by the outfall. Let’s just say they were more than a tad surprised to see four grown me emerge meters away from their bobbing floats. 





9. The tunnels are beautiful, and teeming with wildlife. Spiders, bats, and even some pretty hefty carp which swim blindly into your legs.





10. Making our way back was harder than we thought. You have to walk against the current which batters your thighs. The floor was mirror smooth from 100 years of water erosion, which was coated in just enough alge to give it the quality of an ice rink. This proved a paranoia nightmare for me holding my DSLR & tripod as high as I could in one hand (not helping my centre of gravity) and tourch in the other. If I slipped the whole lot will be going under. 





11. UrbanX (8 Sec) 





12. Formal Group shot. UrbanX, Padds, Muffin, & Cavewheel. 





13. With one half of the town disturbed by our appearance, we set about disturbing the other side by changing out our drain clothes in the high street. The splash on the right is where I stripped off… 





Quote of the evening: "Does anyone know how to wear a head torch with a mohawk?" - Cavewheel

Cheers for looking. 
X


----------



## james.s (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice! 
But I wouldn't fancy going down a culvert in trousers, I did get pretty wet the other night though so I guess it makes little difference


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 19, 2009)

lovely jubbly 

some nice brickwork going on down there.

P.S - buy waders


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm liking the triple chamber


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 19, 2009)

krela said:


> I'm liking the triple chamber




Agreed. With some clever lighting those chambers would look great.

The culvert looks very "user friendly" with high ceilings and wide passages. Chest waders would be a bonus though!


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 19, 2009)

That triple chanber is a beauty. Nice explore, and some cool pics too. Man I am really missing going underground!


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 19, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> That triple chanber is a beauty. Nice explore, and some cool pics too. Man I am really missing going underground!




Soon my friend, soon.


----------



## dangerous dave (Aug 19, 2009)

nice little drain that


----------



## apoo.. (Aug 20, 2009)

I think what interests me so much about underground is so few people have seen it, and there is some lovely sights to see. Nice find but no way without waders for me!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2009)

You're all forgetting that I wouldn't look nearly as cool in waders


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty colours!  I'd love to explore a drain, just to say I've experienced it.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 24, 2009)

Love this - I wish I had the balls or the mates to do a drain!!!!


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Aug 25, 2009)

If there's going to be a third drain I'd definitely invest in some watertight and cosy footwear 

The ceiling paraphernalia of your fifth pic is from whence the drain derives its name, for those who knew not. It supposedly being the remnants of the workings of the town clock which ran by harnessing the water flow of the culvert.

Good effort on the nuts deep wading


----------



## King Al (Aug 25, 2009)

Great pics UX, like the shot down the tunnel with the mossy walls I hope it wasn't to cold


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 25, 2009)

Jondoe_264 said:


> The ceiling paraphernalia of your fifth pic is from whence the drain derives its name, for those who knew not. It supposedly being the remnants of the workings of the town clock which ran by harnessing the water flow of the culvert.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## night crawler (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure I want to go through a place where the water was that high, like the triple chamber but can we have photo with out people, it spoils the shot.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 25, 2009)

Nope, I don't have one! 
The reason there are so many 'people shots' in this thread is because of the confined nature of this location! There were 4 of us, I was the only one taking pic's, so it's enevitable that there will normally be at least one person in front of you, and two in the other direction! Fair do's on the last one, it was just for posterity.


----------

